# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

						Stimmen die Angaben einer Kinokette, ist Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers mit einer Laufzeit von 155 Minuten der längste Film der Reihe. Theoretisch sollte J.J. Abrams also genug Zeit haben, die Geschichte zu einem würdigen Abschluss zu bringen. Doch ausgerechnet ein umstrittener Teil ist nur unwesentlich kürzer.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*


----------



## Do Berek (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Na ja, bei der Reihe läuft doch nicht wirklich was rund...
Ich werds mir klemmen,den Emotionen abgreifenden Trailer zum Trotz...


----------



## darkarth (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Ja, bei diesen Franchise-Blockbustern gehts anscheinend auch nur noch darum, wer den Längsten hat und nicht mehr darum, wie er eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Grendizer (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Glaub der Film kriegt nicht mal eine Chance. Es werden sicherlich viele sich den Film antun und sich auf jeden negativen Punkt stürzen.

Ich kann auch viel an The last Jedi kritisieren...aber auch vieles Gutes sagen. Schlussendlich ist es nur ein Film. Nach Ep. VI dachten wir das war's. Dann kam der Bonus von Lucas (zähl jetzt nicht die feinen Games aus den 90er auf ♥), Zeichentrickserien und die Disney Filme. All das ist Bonus in meinen Augen. Es kann nicht alles gut werden. Wir alten Säcke sind oft in unserer Nostalgie gefangen, haben uns bereits im Kopf selbst was mit den Figuren zurechtgeschustert und dann sind wir halt motzig, wenn Luke nicht der Super-Duper-Held ist, wie damals Hong-Kong-Fui. Der Skandal um Episode I mit Jar Jar? Die Kinder von damals, lieben den Film, haben den Hass um die Figur und den Schauspieler (geht’s noch) nicht mitgekriegt. Und die jungen Leute von heute werden eben diesen Star Wars von Disney lieben und eventuell dadurch zu den alten Sachen finden.

Man muss auch mal bedenken in welch komischer Zeit wir heute Leben gesellschaftlich und politisch gesehen. Gut finde ich es nicht wo wir uns heute befinden, aber ich fixier mich auch nicht auf diese Gender-, Mary Sue-,...Debaten, wenn ich mich auf positive Dinge konzentrieren kann. 

Freu mich aufs Ende einer Saga und was noch kommt, bisher finde ich das meiste durchaus gelungen.


----------



## Bevier (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Der längste Film der Reihe? Super, noch mehr Zeit um alles so richtig verhauen zu können... ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Bei den ganzen Kritiken denke ich mir immer was wollen die Leute eigentlich? Völlig egal was an an Film abgeliefert wird, es wird von den entsprechenden Leuten in der Luft zerrissen werden einfach... weil. Meist sind das dann Menschen die selbst keine 2 Minuten an gehaltvollem widerspruchfreiem Plot hinbekommen würden.

Mein Gott es is nurn Film, regt euch ab. Mir gefällt an der neuen Trilogie auch einiges nicht (alleine schon dass der Bösewicht Kylo ungefähr so einschüchternd auf mich wirkt wien Stück Käsekuchen) aber es hat doch wirklich keinen Sinn mit Erwartungshaltungen daher zu kommen die schlicht unerfüllbar sind nur dass man danach rumheulen kann.


----------



## dynastes (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Ich bin gespannt, was Abrams aus dem Scherbenhaufen macht, den Johnson ihm hinterlassen hat. Letztlich passen Episode 7 und 8 recht schlecht aufeinander, Episode 9 wird also das Ende einer Reihe sein müssen, die (dank Johnson) zwei Mal ihre Pläne geändert hat. Das ist keine gute Ausgangslage, denn mehrteiligen Werken der Unterhaltungskunst merkt man im Allgemeinen stark an, wenn ihre einzelnen Teile nicht kohärent miteinander sind. Letztlich wird aber nur die Zeit zeigen können, wie es damit dann aussehen wird.



Grendizer schrieb:


> Ich kann auch viel an The last Jedi kritisieren...aber auch vieles Gutes sagen.




@Grendizer:

Ich gehöre danach wohl zu denen, die die Prequel-Filme als Kind gesehen haben und liebe diesen Star Wars-Stil 

Zu Episode 8 aber trotzdem folgende Frage: Was genau fandest du an dem Film gut? Ist nicht als Provokation gedacht, es würde mich einfach wirklich interessieren. Ich habe den Film bis heute drei Mal gesehen und hatte ursprünglich mal damit gerechnet, dass ich ihm nach der ersten Enttäuschung, die ich zur Premiere definitiv empfunden habe, doch noch einiges abgewinnen können würde - schließlich ist es Star Wars.
Diese Erwartung wurde aber nicht erfüllt. Der Technik-Nerd in mir bewundert allenfalls die Effekte, denn die sind (wie bei praktisch jedem modernen Disney-Film) spektakulär. Was aber den Rest angeht ... meine Güte, wie furchtbar ich es finde. Und dabei geht es absolut überhaupt nicht um das, was du genannt hast.

Wie gesagt, es würde mich sehr interessieren, was andere darüber denken, mein Umfeld teilt meine Meinung hierzu größtenteils


----------



## darkarth (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Kritiken denke ich mir immer was wollen die Leute eigentlich? Völlig egal was an an Film abgeliefert wird, es wird von den entsprechenden Leuten in der Luft zerrissen werden einfach... weil. Meist sind das dann Menschen die selbst keine 2 Minuten an gehaltvollem widerspruchfreiem Plot hinbekommen würden.



Naja, das stimmt ja so nun nicht. Rogue One wurde vom Fandom äußerst positiv aufgenommen und auch SOLO größtenteils, auch wenn er zahlenmäßig ein Flop war. Auch TFA konnte viele überzeugen. Kritik gab es natürlich immer. Aber The Last Jedi war da schon ein Sonderfall. Ansonsten bieten hochqualitative Fanfilme wie TK-436, Jakku First Wave, Darth Maul Apprentice, Tie Fighter oder Odyssey einen guten Einblick darin, was die Fans wollen. Es ist also eigentlich keine große Sache es richtig zu machen. 

Die Sache ist einfach, dass das Kino der 70iger und 80iger einfach noch ein anderes war als es das heutzutage ist. Und auch wenn Star Wars vor allem mit der PT das heutige Kino maßgeblich mit voran getragen hat, so steht es ebenso auch für die Qualitäten von damals, die heutzutage eben in weiten Teilen vollkommen vernachlässigt werden. Konsistentes Storytelling, echte Sets und Setpieces statt CGI Tonnen usw. Nicht nur auf Star Wars beschränkt. Aber Star Wars ist aufgrund seiner popkulturhistorischen Bedeutung wohl für viele sowas wie ein Kondensat solcher zeitgeistlichen Entwicklungen.

Und ich finde es absolut notwendig und gut dass diese Diskussionen stattfinden. Auch im Rahmen der Marvelformel, die nun durch Feige droht, auch auf Star Wars überzuschwappen. Und im Rahmen des neuen Joker Filmes, der da ganz andere Akzente setzt und damit große Erfolge verbuchen kann, die nicht von ungefähr kommen dürften. 

Auch wenn es bedauerlich ist, dass dabei teilweise persönliche Grenzen überschritten werden. Aber das lässt sich heutzutage wohl kaum vermeiden. Da kann man sich nur von distanzieren und an den konstruktiven Beitrag appelieren.

Niemand muss sich daran beteiligen, aber es sind eben deutlich mehr als nur Filme. Es geht dabei auch um gesellschaftliche Fragen und der guten alten Frage, was Unterhaltung und Kunst ist, darf, kann, sollte.  Die Verblödung der Jugend hat eben auch damit zutun, dass der Anspruch der Auswahl an Konsummöglichkeiten, immer weiter hinabfällt und diese Filme nichts mehr vermitteln, was einen im positiven Sinne prägt. Dies tun heutzutage eher Nischenfilme, die für Jugendliche meist aber eher uninteressant sind. Das ist auch fürs Filmemachen selbst eine wichtige Sache, denn daraus ergibt sich ja auch die Frage: Wer ist überhaupt ein Held und warum?

Zu sagen, es seien einfach nur Filme ist dasselbe wie zu sagen, mehr Überwachung stört mich nicht, weil ich nichts zu verbergen habe.  Entweder lässt man es mit sich machen, oder man äußert seine Meinung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



darkarth schrieb:


> Zu sagen, es seien einfach nur Filme ist dasselbe wie zu sagen, mehr Überwachung stört mich nicht, weil ich nichts zu verbergen habe.  Entweder lässt man es mit sich machen, oder man äußert seine Meinung.



Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen seine Meinung sagen. Aber eine Überwachung mit einer Filmkritik zu vergleichen/gleichzusetzen ist nun wirklich Unsinn. 
Das eine hat einen direkten Einfluss aufs Leben - echte Daten, echte Überwachung, echte Konsequenzen. Das andere ist ne Science-Fiction-Serie. Obs die gibt oder nicht und wie die aussieht ist fürs tatsächliche Leben völlig belanglos bzw. dient rein der Unterhaltung.

Natürlich kann und sollte man diese Medien/Kunst diskutieren und kritisieren. Nur sind die Ebenen und die Verbissenheit sowie Detailwahnsinn und Erwartungen die man da stellenweise (hier noch nicht in dem Thread^^) erlebt halt völlig over the top - nur das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Manche Fans diskutieren da wirklich auf einem Niveau als obs um ihr Leben ghinge und es ist eben einfach faktisch nurn belangloser Film über irgendne erfundene Handlung. 

Die entsprechenden Artikel/Aufreißer sind da ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig. Ich meine Hey, der nächste SW-Film hat 155 Minuten, 3 Minuten mehr als der letzte. Da wird bestimmt eine Story besser abgerundet (?). Wow, was für eine News. Ich müsste mich wirklich anstrengen um ein unwichtigeres Detail eines neuen Films zu finden als dass er 3 Minuten länger oder kürzer als sein Vorgänger ist.


----------



## yingtao (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... aber es hat doch wirklich keinen Sinn mit Erwartungshaltungen daher zu kommen die schlicht unerfüllbar sind nur dass man danach rumheulen kann.



Man muss aber auch gucken wer diese Erwartungen aufbaut und weiter pusht. Episode 7 kam ganz gut an, weil es sich sehr stark an Episode 4 orientiert hat und interessante Charaktere wie z.B. Snoke und die Knights of Ren eingeführt hat. Abrams hat damit Erwartungen für Episode 8 aufgebaut die von Johnson dann nicht erfüllt wurden. Hinzu kommt dass Episode 8 insgesamt nicht wie ein Star Wars Film anmutet. Es gibt zwar wieder Parallelen zu Episode 5 mit den zwei parallel verlaufenden Handlungssträngen, der Jediausbildung und dem Schüler der seine Ausbildung abbricht um seine Freunde zu retten. Erwartungen an die Story und Charaktere die vom einen Regisseur aufgebaut wurden, wurden vom anderen nicht erfüllt und stattdessen wurde versucht etwas eigenes aufzubauen. Interne Machtkämpfe um die Gunst Disneys auf Kosten der Fans. Auch für Episode 9 wurden jetzt wieder große Erwartungen vom Regisseur aufgebaut. Abrams hat im Interview gesagt dass Episode 9 der Abschluss der Skywalker Saga wird und alle großen Fragen von Episode 1 bis Episode 8 beantwortet werden, damit das Kapitel geschlossen werden kann. Die Erwartungen an Episode 9 sind mit so einer Aussage sehr hoch und kommen nicht nur von den Fans, die am Ende wahrscheinlich enttäuscht sein werden, da die Fans sicherlich etwas anderes unter den großen, offenen Fragen verstehen als Abrams.

Meiner Meinung nach war es auch ein Fehler das man Episode 7-9 mit 3 verschiedenen Regisseuren und großen Freiheiten produzieren wollte. Eine Trilogie aus einer Hand oder wie bei Episode 4-6 mit stärkeren Restriktionen hätte wahrscheinlich besser funktioniert, da so sichergestellt wird das Erwartungen die im einen Film geweckt werden im nächsten dann auch erfüllt werden. Ich werde Episode 9 angucken, wenn auch nur um in Diskussionen rund um Star Wars mitmachen zu können. Worauf ich mehr gespannt bin als über den Film an sich sind aber die Rezensionen der Filmkritiker, da es dort in letzter Zeit sehr starke Abweichungen zu den Rezensionen der Filmbesucher gibt. Filme die sehr gut beim Publikum ankommen bekommen sehr schlechte Bewertungen und umgekehrt. Ich bin gespannt ob sich der Trend fortsetzt und die Meinungskluft noch größer wird und was die Reaktion der Filmstudios darauf sein wird, wenn im Vorfeld sehr gut bewertete Filme dann zum Flop werden.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Also ich würde sagen man schaut den Film erstmal und gibt danach seine Meinung ab so wie das in mein Film Forum üblich ist.
Da von vornherein sich tot zu spekulieren hat kein Sinn. Niemand hat ihn bis jetzt gesehen.
Ich schau es mir an und Urteile dann.


----------



## sandworm (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Kritiken denke ich mir immer was wollen die Leute eigentlich? Völlig egal was an an Film abgeliefert wird, es wird von den entsprechenden Leuten in der Luft zerrissen werden einfach... weil. Meist sind das dann Menschen die selbst keine 2 Minuten an gehaltvollem widerspruchfreiem Plot hinbekommen würden.
> 
> Mein Gott es is nurn Film, regt euch ab. Mir gefällt an der neuen Trilogie auch einiges nicht (alleine schon dass der Bösewicht Kylo ungefähr so einschüchternd auf mich wirkt wien Stück Käsekuchen) aber es hat doch wirklich keinen Sinn mit Erwartungshaltungen daher zu kommen die schlicht unerfüllbar sind nur dass man danach rumheulen kann.



Sorry, aber wenn du der Meinung bist, das Star Wars lediglich ein X beliebiger Film ist, disqualifizierst du dich, um bei diesem Thema mitreden zu können gleich selber. Keine andere Film-Franchise hat so viele Leute über Jahrzehnte hinweg so begeistern können wie diese.
Der epische Kampf um gut und Böse hat bei mir eine nie dagewesene Begeisterung in meiner Kindheit entfacht.
Sind da gewisse Ansprüche bezüglich der Sequel unangebracht?
Ich mein objektiv betrachtet sind Episode 7 und 8 einfach nur Müll, oder gibt es in den Filmen eine emotionale Szene die heute, ganz zu schweigen in 5 Jahren noch haften bleibt?
Ach ja, der Bösewicht(e) wie du selber schreibst hat dir ja auch nicht gefallen, aber zwischen den Zeilen erkenne ich das du die ganze Tragbreite und wie ausschlaggebend eine glaubhafte Verkörperung der dunklen Seite für einen Star Wars Film ist nicht begriffen hast. Alles hängt miteinander zusammen.

Ich bin der Meinung das die Ausgestaltung der Charaktereigenschaften, Art Design, Motivation etc. das A-O sind um eine glaubhafte Bedrohungshaltung, Spannung aufzubauen  und die Motivation der Helden glaubhaft erscheinen zu lassen.
Kylo Ren hingegen sieht aus wie ein Windelpupser bei dem sich die Frage stellt, wer wem auf dem Pausenplatz das Geld abgenommen hätte. 

George Lucas kann man viel vorwerfen, aber bei der Wahl der Bösewichte und zwielichtigen Nebencharaktere,  hatte er stehts ein gutes Händchen: Jabba the hutt, Tarkin, Jango Feet, General Grievous, Darth Maul, Count Doku, Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader, Palpatin/Darth Sidious (Imperator)   
Jeder einzelne von ihnen, konnte glaubhaft eine Bedrohungslage und Spannung während der Handlung erzeugen, die wiederum auf die Helden und ihre Motivation zurückstrahlte. So nebenbei war die Choriography der Lichtschwertduelle um Welten, oder besser gesagt parsec (3.26156 Lichtjahre) besser.
Also statt einen Windelpupser und einen überdimensionierten Gollum Versatz, ohne Hintergrundhandlung, Beweggründe hätte man vielleicht mal den Meister um Rat fragen können, in seiner Schublade hätte sich sicherlich die einte oder andere gute Idee befunden. So nebenbei hätten die Jedis dies auch so gehandhabt und zuerst den hohen Rat um Rat gefragt da dies  weise und ihrer Natur entsprochen hätte.

Ach ja bezüglich des nicht hinbekommen eines 2 Minuten an gehaltvollem widerspruchfreiem Plots.

In Anspielung an das zuvor gesagte, ist die ganze Handlung ein einziges durch einen Fleischwolf gejagtes durcheinander, jegliche Charakterentwicklung und Motivationen der Handelnden Personen 
 sind nicht nachvollziehbar. 
Es wurden lediglich die Schauplätze bzw. die Rahmenhandlung von Episode 4 neu aufbereitet bzw. schlecht abgekupfert, wenn dies also der Massstab darstellen soll, dann glaub ich das du in L.A. noch viele Drehbuchschreiber und Regisseure in der Gosse finden kannst die nie den Durchbruch geschafft haben die diesen Mist  mindestens so gut hinbekommen hätten wie Hollywoods Wunderkind J.J. Abrams.

Ergänzung 11.14

Ach ja das wichtigste wollte ich noch erwähnen. Bei den neuen Filmen fühlt man absolut nichts, es kommen keine Emotionen auf, einfach eine totale Leere, man fiebert nicht mit, mit den Charakteren es geht einem einfach völlig am Arsch vorbei wer stirbt, oder wer am leben bleibt.  
Ganz egal ob es sich dabei um Luke oder Han oder Lea handelt es ist einfach vollkommen egal, oder besser gesagt ein dramaturgischer Albtraum in mehrerern Akten, wenn also J.J. Abrams der auserwählte sein soll der die Sequels noch retten soll, dann schwant mir böses.

Wenn so also ein guter Film aussehen soll, dann sind die Ansprüche in den letzten Jahren wirklich an einem unterirdischen Niveau angekommen an dem "Du begibst dich auf einen Pfad, auf den ich *dir nicht folgen kann"*


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



sandworm schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du der Meinung bist, das Star Wars lediglich ein X beliebiger Film ist, disqualifizierst du dich, um bei diesem Thema mitreden zu können gleich selber.



Diese Meinung habe ich nicht von StarWars sondern von allen Filmen. 
Es sind halt nur Filme. Ich verstehe, dass für Cineasten es schwer erträglich ist (und verstehe mich nicht falsch, auch ich schaue gerne Filme und ich mag auch StarWars sonst wäre ich nicht hier), ich wundere mich nur jedes Mal erneut wie man sich für sowas faktisch belangloses derartig in Rage diskutieren kann oder bevor was überhaupt gesehen wurde schon extrem dafür oder dagegen sein kann.




sandworm schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung das die Ausgestaltung der Charaktereigenschaften,  Art Design, Motivation etc. das A-O sind um eine glaubhafte  Bedrohungshaltung, Spannung aufzubauen  und die Motivation der Helden  glaubhaft erscheinen zu lassen.
> Kylo Ren hingegen sieht aus wie ein Windelpupser bei dem sich die Frage  stellt, wer wem auf dem Pausenplatz das Geld abgenommen hätte.


Da sind wir uns 100% einig.


----------



## Banana-OG (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Soll das ein Witz sein? Die Letzten Jedi, Laufzeit: 152 Minuten. Echt jetzt, wegen ein paar Minuten?


----------



## sandworm (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese Meinung habe ich nicht von StarWars sondern von allen Filmen.
> Es sind halt nur Filme. Ich verstehe, dass für Cineasten es schwer erträglich ist (und verstehe mich nicht falsch, auch ich schaue gerne Filme und ich mag auch StarWars sonst wäre ich nicht hier), ich wundere mich nur jedes Mal erneut wie man sich für sowas faktisch belangloses derartig in Rage diskutieren kann oder bevor was überhaupt gesehen wurde schon extrem dafür oder dagegen sein kann.



Im allgemeinen gebe ich dir recht und es ist eigentlich ziemlich irrational einem Film so eine grosse Bedeutung beizumessen.

Aber trotzdem war ich immer der Meinung das gerade Star Wars auch eine gesellschaftliche Message in sich trug und 
an das Gute im Menschen appellierte und so einen kleinen Beitrag dazu leistete, das wir heute in einer besseren Welt leben 
als es damals der Fall war. (Zumindest auf die westliche Welt bezogen.)
Weswegen ich auf die neuen Filme ein wenig allergisch reagiere, da ich nun mal viel mehr erwarte als ein kurzweiliger 08/15 SciFi Unterhaltungs Film.


----------



## Echo321 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ....ich wundere mich nur jedes Mal erneut wie man sich für sowas faktisch belangloses derartig in Rage diskutieren kann...



Diese Haltung ist wohl völlig normal wenn man sich für ein Thema nicht interessiert. Ich kenne aber niemanden der nicht irgendwo sein "Steckenpferd" hat , ein Hobby , ein Thema oder eine Ansicht die er mit allen Mitteln vertritt. Bei dem einen ist das Fussball (mir z.B. vollig unverständlich) , bei Anderen sind es Filme , Comics, Spiele , Popstars, Motorrad Marken , Frisuren , Designerklamotten , politische Ansichten , eine Religion , ...

Ich bin mir sicher du hast auch irgend so ein Fachgebiet


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Natürlich hab ich solche Themen (Hardware, Hobby/Musik usw.) - aber den Level den so manche Fans erreichen habe ich zumindest nach eigener Einschätzung (ich mag falsch liegen) nicht ansatzweise erreicht. Klar diskutiere ich gerne über Hardware oder über (meine Art von) Musik. Aber auch hier kann ich weder Grabenkriege zwischen AMD und Intel verstehen noch elendige Diskussionen ob jetzt Vlado Kumpan oder Eric Miyashiro oder Maynard Ferguson der bessere Spieler ist (/war).

Vielleicht liegts auch am Alter dass man irgendwann etwas "ruhiger" bei solche Themen wird. Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich mich vielleicht noch deutlich mehr dafür interessiert ob der nächste StarWars 130, 140 oder 150 Minuten geht. Heute interessiert mich das höchstens wenn ich wissen will ob nach dem Kinobesuch der Dönermann noch auf hat.


----------



## Grendizer (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



dynastes schrieb:


> @Grendizer:
> 
> Ich gehöre danach wohl zu denen, die die Prequel-Filme als Kind gesehen haben und liebe diesen Star Wars-Stil
> 
> ...



Das ganze hier ist ja eh subjektiv, da du mich ja um meine Meinung fragst, aber es muss einfach immer wieder gesagt werden, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und seine Erwartungen. 

Erst mal ganz banal haben folgende Szenen für mich einen hohen emotionalen Wert, der Nostalgie wegen, aber es zeigt einfach den langen Weg der Charaktere und deren Bindung zueinander:

1) Luke und R2D2 im Falken mit anschließender Projektion von Leia aus Ep.IV. R2 hat so oft (auch in den Zeichentrickserien) den Tag gerettet. Auch hier wieder kriegt er es auf seine freche Weise hin Luke "zu bekehren". Es ist die Inszenierung des Anfangs der Saga, warum die Geschichte ins Rollen kam und die Erinnerung, was die Charaktere zusammen alles durchgemacht haben. 

2) Luke und Yoda: Obwohl Luke mittlerweile alt ist und eigentlich ein Meister ist, werden wir wieder zurück in Ep.V gebracht. Die Dynamik zwischen den Beiden wärmt mir das Herz und entlockt mir immer eine Träne. Yoda ist und bleibt den anderen Jedis überlegen. Luke wird zurück auf den Boden gebracht. Der Spruch am Ende, die Lehren die man aus einer Ausbildung zieht, passt auf die ganze tragische Geschichte zwischen Gut und Böse und die Dynamik zwischen Meister und Schüler (auf beiden Seiten.)

3) Luke und Leia. Sehr emotional, da dies ja die letzte Szene zwischen Hamill und Fisher ist. Carries Tot war noch sehr zu spüren und das Abschiednehmen mit den netten Worten von Luke, seine Schwester zu ermuntern, ist einfach ein perfektes Ende für die beiden Charaktere. 

4) Luke wird dargestellt, als hätte er jegliche Hoffnung aufgegeben. Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum er so geworden ist und sich zurückgezogen hat. Er wurde als Held gefeiert, hat oft den entscheidenden Sieg erbracht, gehörte einer Zunft an, die über allen steht, hat Kräfte die nicht jeder hat. Als seine Akademie abbrennt, seine Schüler tot sind, er Kylo enttäuscht hat, wird im sein Versagen klar und es verschlägt ihn in die komplett andere Richtung (powerful light, powerful darkness). Er sieht sich als grössten Versager, kann nicht verstehen, wie man mit all der Macht, trotzdem nichts gegen das Böse tun kann. Er sieht nur noch das Negative. Der sogenannte Held von früher ist nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst. Endlich mal weg von dem Mainstream-Hollywood Happy Ending und mal einen Charakter mal anders zeichnen, wie wir uns das erwartet haben.  

Ich müsste hier noch mehr schreiben, aber so in etwa sehe ich den Charakter. 

5) Holdo - Manoeuvre: die ganze Inszenierung, die Ästhetik sowie die Stille vor der Explosion und der anschließende Knall. Hammer. 

6) Kampf im Thronsaal: mal was anderes als immer diese Lichtschwertduelle. Die Eigenheit der verschiedenen Waffen und die dazugehörende Taktik hätte etwas mehr ausgebaut werden können.

7) Im Großen Ganzen finde ich gut was viele schlecht finden. Das Vieles ins Leere lief. Muss denn alles immer von Erfolg gekrönt sein? Ist es so im wahren Leben? Das wäre toll, wenn Anstrengung, Fleiß immer zum Erfolg führt. Es gab mir dieses Gefühl der Hoffnungslosigkeit, Ich finde es immer top, emotional mitgerissen zu werden, sei es positiv oder negativ. Wie geil ist es, wenn ein banaler Film einem Emotionen entlocken, nur weil man sich irgendwie hineinversetzen kann. Hatte ich zuletzt bei Joker. Wahnsinns-Film, aber eben kein Feel-good-movie. Sehr bedrückend, bisschen wie einige David Lynch Filme. 

Könnte noch viel mehr schreiben, aber das würde den Rahmen sprengen. Hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen verständlich machen, was am Film gut ist FüR MICH. Auch muss ich sagen, regen sich manche Leute über Sachen auf, wo man eigentlich nur den Kopf schütteln kann. 

2 Beispiele: 

Die Bombenszene am Anfang, wo Leute sich aufregen, dass Bomben nie so fallen würden, da Weltraum, Anziehungskraft...
Leute, wir sind in einem Fantasyfilm, es ist nicht Star Trek...hier gibts Zauberer, Laserschwerter, dicke fette Würmer die den Mafiaboss spielen, Geister...Aber wo ist das Problem. Die Bomben kriegen doch durch die Schienen beim Abschuss Schub in die Richtung wo sie fallen. Ausserdem befinden sie sich sehr nahe an dem Planeten, wo die Rebellenbasis war, also gibt es ein Gravitationsfeld (sehr banal ausgedrückt, aber habe ich nachgelesen . Eventuell haben diese Bomben ja eine Technik, die ihnen die Richtung vorgibt...aber wen juckts? Bei Star Wars schweben Sachen durch die Gegend durch die Macht? 

Holdo Manoeuvre, warum wurde das nicht sonst immer gemacht? Wieder...es ist nur ein Film und ja es kommt der Handlung zu Gute. Aber, das Schiff besitzt ein spezielles Schutzschild (noch im Beta-Stadium), ohne dies hätte es nicht geklappt. Reicht mir eigentlich als Erklärung für einen Mainstream-Film aus diesem Genre. 

So, das wars jetzt


----------



## Lexx (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Ihr könnts motzen soviel ihr wollt, die Special Effects und der ganze Christbaumschmuck
ist einfach nur bombastisch und State of the Art.

Die Story? 
Nebensächlich. 

Da lese ich lieber Bücher.
Abtenteuer sind im Kopf.


----------



## sandworm (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Grendizer schrieb:


> Das ganze hier ist ja eh subjektiv, da du mich ja um meine Meinung fragst, aber es muss einfach immer wieder gesagt werden, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und seine Erwartungen.
> 
> Erst mal ganz banal haben folgende Szenen für mich einen hohen emotionalen Wert, der Nostalgie wegen, aber es zeigt einfach den langen Weg der Charaktere und deren Bindung zueinander:
> 
> ...



So ich lass das mal so stehen, Geschmäker sind bekanntlich verschieden und du führst wenigstens einige Argumente ins Feld die auch ich nachvollziehen kann. 
Rian Johnson wäre wohl auch kaum ein so bekannter Regisseur geworden, wenn es nicht irgendwo auf diesem Planeten Leute geben würde die seinen Still zu schätzen wissen.

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage, hast du jemals das Ende von Episode 6 gesehen, wo Luke selbst dann den Glauben an das Gute in seinem Vater nicht verloren hatte als alles verloren schien: 
Das Ende der Rebellion und der tot seiner Freunde stand unmittelbar bevor und schlussendlich hat er auch die Existenz seiner Schwester dem Imperator und Darth Vader preisgegeben und doch hat er den Glauben
an das Gute nie aufgegeben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJpWqCvOlEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn du denn Film wirklich gesehen und verstanden hättest, würdest du wissen das aus Luke nie und nimmer ein abgehalfterter seniler von Depressionen geplagter Einsiedler werden konnte. 

Das Holdo - Manoeuvre fand ich übrigens total daneben und  total overpowered, stillistisch kann man dem vielleicht etwa abgewinnen, aber wenn dies nicht zum fremdschämen dämlich und für kommende Filme total kontraproduktiv ist
dann weiss ich auch nicht (und komm mir nicht mit Schutzschild und Beta-Stadium das sind doch nur ausreden) mehr weiter, die Zeiten der grossen Weltraumschlachten wie z.B. in Episode 3 sind anscheinend hiermit Geschichte, wenn man mit einem einzigen Raumschiff eine ganze Flotte vernichten kann. 
Wie willst du das in der Zukunft noch toppen?  

Die Szene im Thronsaal, war Choreographisch die misseste Kampfszene die man sich in den letzten Jahren anschauen musste, kein Vergleich zu den epischen Laserschwert Duellen in Episode 3 .

Ich könnte hier noch unzählige Sachen aufführen, die belegen würden das dieses Machwerk einfach nicht würdig ist diesen Namen zu tragen. 
Übrigens Sachen wie mit den Bomben und der Anziehungskraft die sind für mich auch nicht ausschlaggebend und können normalerweise verziehen werden, allerdings bei dieser Anhäufung nicht hinnehmbar.

Ach ja, so wie du schreibst sehe ich im übrigen auch, das es nicht immer ein Happy End sein muss, sondern die Hauptcharaktere auch mal sterben können sollten, wenn es in die Handlung passt. So wie in Rogue One geschehen, wo ich es am Ende auch als sehr Emotional und als passend empfand, was hier aber leider nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Grendizer (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



sandworm schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal eine Frage, hast du jemals das Ende von Episode 6 gesehen, wo Luke selbst dann den Glauben an das Gute in seinem Vater nicht verloren hatte als alles verloren schien:
> Das Ende der Rebellion und der tot seiner Freunde stand unmittelbar bevor und schlussendlich hat er auch die Existenz seiner Schwester dem Imperator und Darth Vader preisgegeben und doch hat er den Glauben an das Gute nie aufgegeben.
> Wenn du denn Film wirklich gesehen und verstanden hättest, würdest du wissen das aus Luke nie und nimmer ein abgehalfterter seniler von Depressionen geplagter Einsiedler werden konnte.



Zwischen 6 und 7 geschieht so vieles...ein Mensch ändert sich halt im Leben. Ich bin auch nicht mehr die Person die ich mal mit 30. war. Wenn man so ein ereignisvolles Leben wie Luke hat, da kann schon vieles beisammen kommen, was einen nachdenklich stimmen kann. Natürlich hat er am Ende von VI gute Laune, aber Ep IV-VI geschieht in so kurzer Dauer im Lebensabschnitt eines jungen Mannes, da ist man halt auch normalerweise optimistischer. Aber nur weil mal was gut lief, muss man sein ganzes Leben bei bester Laune bleiben. Die menschliche Psyche ist komplex genug. 40 Jahre später kann man gerne mal ein Griesgram sein. 



sandworm schrieb:


> Das Holdo - Manoeuvre fand ich übrigens total daneben und  total overpowered, stillistisch kann man dem vielleicht etwa abgewinnen, aber wenn dies nicht zum fremdschämen dämlich und für kommende Filme total kontraproduktiv ist dann weiss ich auch nicht (und komm mir nicht mit Schutzschild und Beta-Stadium das sind doch nur ausreden) mehr weiter, die Zeiten der grossen Weltraumschlachten wie z.B. in Episode 3 sind anscheinend hiermit Geschichte, wenn man mit einem einzigen Raumschiff eine ganze Flotte vernichten kann. Wie willst du das in der Zukunft noch toppen?



"Komm mir nicht mit Schutzschild"? Warum denn nicht? Passt das nicht in deine Argumentation? Das Schiff hat nun mal eine einzigartige Schutzschildfunktion (steht in irgendeinem Buch und ist keine Ausrede. Sonst könnte so vieles eine Ausrede sein, was in Filmen geschieht, nur um die Handlung weiter zu bringen). Es gibt bestimmt weitere effizientere Methoden, welche in Star Wars falsch gemacht werden. 



sandworm schrieb:


> Die Szene im Thronsaal, war Choreographisch die misseste Kampfszene die man sich in den letzten Jahren anschauen musste, kein Vergleich zu den epischen Laserschwert Duellen in Episode 3 .



Hier sieht man halt wieder, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Die Duelle in Ep III sind für mich nur Lichtschwertduelle auf Epilepsie, mit mehreren unnötigen Bewegungen und Fuchteleien, nur um die Choreographie noch bombastischer zu machen. Absolut übertrieben. Stört mich eigentlich nicht, aber wenn man es halt genau analysiert, kann man sich doch die Frage stellen, ob die jetzt ein Duel haben oder im Zirkus sind. 



sandworm schrieb:


> Ach ja, so wie du schreibst sehe ich im übrigen auch, das es nicht immer ein Happy End sein muss, sondern die Hauptcharaktere auch mal sterben können sollten, wenn es in die Handlung passt. So wie in Rogue One geschehen, wo ich es am Ende auch als sehr Emotional und als passend empfand, was hier aber leider nicht der Fall war.



In Rogue One war ich tatsächlich auch emotional am Ende, die Szene mit Vader am Schluss und dann noch Leia, schließt den Film auf einer hohen Note ab. Dass die Charaktere sterben fand ich auch richtig gut, endlich mal was anderes. In dem Moment, wo K-2 stirbt geht es los mit dem Gefühlskarussel. Von dem Moment an bis zum Schluss gehts nur noch vorwärts. Deshalb fühlt sich der Film anfangs auch ein bisschen träge an, aber ist es absolut wert.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

War nicht The Last Jedi noch bis vor kurzem der längste Teil der Reihe? Hat ja auch da schon super geklappt mit der langen Laufzeit, das Fandom liegt sich ja in den Armen vor Glück ... 


Wenn ich im neuen Film (nicht im Kino, da zünde ich den Zwanni lieber an) btw nicht eine einzige Hypersprung-Rammattacke sehe stelle ich ernsthaft die Kompetenz aller Beteiligten, sowohl bei Rebellen 2.0 als auch Imperium 2.0 in Frage, die effektivste Waffe in einer Raumschlacht nicht einzusetzen ... oder braucht man zum Treffen lila Haare? Mh, bin im Canon scheinbar nicht mehr so ganz drin, oder ich habs mit dem Bleachen der Erinnerungssynapsen mit Hochprozentigem nach Ep8 dann doch etwas übertrieben ....


----------



## Mahoy (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*

Ein "stimmiges Finale" kann Vieles bedeuten. Unter anderem auch, dass sich Teil 3 der Stimmung in sofern gerecht wird, das sich der Rotz nahtlos fortsetzt - und genau das befürchte ich. Falls Abrams hingegen mutig war und tatsächlich kitten wollte, was er selbst verbockt und Johnson negativ perfektioniert hat, kann die Handlung eigentlich nur so oder so ähnlich aussehen: Luke, Han und Chewie wachen nach einer durchzechten Nacht in der Cantina von Mos Eisley auf und stellen fest, dass sie Episode 7 und 8 nur geträumt haben. Ganz egal, welchen Verlauf die Sache danach nimmt, es kann die Sequels nur aufwerten.


----------



## Medicate (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wenn ich im neuen Film (nicht im Kino, da zünde ich den Zwanni lieber an) btw nicht eine einzige Hypersprung-Rammattacke sehe stelle ich ernsthaft die Kompetenz aller Beteiligten, sowohl bei Rebellen 2.0 als auch Imperium 2.0 in Frage, die effektivste Waffe in einer Raumschlacht nicht einzusetzen ... oder braucht man zum Treffen lila Haare? Mh, bin im Canon scheinbar nicht mehr so ganz drin, oder ich habs mit dem Bleachen der Erinnerungssynapsen mit Hochprozentigem nach Ep8 dann doch etwas übertrieben ....



Ich fand die Erklärung gut, die Eckkards Ladder aufgegriffen hat am besten: Durch den Hyperraum-Peilsender, welcher ja auch dort orten kann und somit auch dort drin ist, war der Hyperraum-Ramm möglich.
Ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber dadurch wirkt es nicht so total unglaubwürdig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich solche Themen (Hardware, Hobby/Musik usw.) - aber den Level den so manche Fans erreichen habe ich zumindest nach eigener Einschätzung (ich mag falsch liegen) nicht ansatzweise erreicht. Klar diskutiere ich gerne über Hardware oder über (meine Art von) Musik. Aber auch hier kann ich weder Grabenkriege zwischen AMD und Intel verstehen noch elendige Diskussionen ob jetzt Vlado Kumpan oder Eric Miyashiro oder Maynard Ferguson der bessere Spieler ist (/war).



Sehe es einfach als Aufmerksamkeitsfaktor: Normalerweise ignoriert man einen mittelmäßigen bis schlechten Film einfach. Aber sobald Star Wars drauf steht, gucken alle hin und reden drüber. Und Fans, die alle anderen Inkarnationen des Franchises bis ins letzte Detail analysiert haben, machen das natürlich weiterhin – und wenn jedes Detail schlecht ist, sieht das Ergebnis nicht gerade erfreulich aus. Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für Star Wars, auch wenn es als legendärstes Franchise überhaupt hervorsticht, sondern für alle möglichen schlechten Filme in einem bestehenden Universum. Wie viele schlechte Abenteuerfilme gab es vor und nach Indy IV, über die niemand mehr als drei Sätze verloren hat? Aber wenn ein Film sich ausdrücklich in die Tradition einer großen Reihe stellen möchte, dann wird ausführlich über alles gute an ihm geredet.
Und noch ausführlicher über alles schlechte.




sandworm schrieb:


> So ich lass das mal so stehen, Geschmäker sind bekanntlich verschieden und du führst wenigstens einige Argumente ins Feld die auch ich nachvollziehen kann.
> Rian Johnson wäre wohl auch kaum ein so bekannter Regisseur geworden, wenn es nicht irgendwo auf diesem Planeten Leute geben würde die seinen Still zu schätzen wissen.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal eine Frage, hast du jemals das Ende von Episode 6 gesehen, wo Luke selbst dann den Glauben an das Gute in seinem Vater nicht verloren hatte als alles verloren schien:
> ...



Lukes Verhalten in Episode VI muss keinen unerschüttlichen Glauben in das Gute widerspiegeln. Einerseits kann es pure Naivität sein; er ist ein Jungspund der verdammt wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit Menschen hat (man höre sich nur einige der Dialoge mit Leia an... . Vermutlich unfreiwillig realistisch.), aber sehr viel Idealismus. Das ändert sich für gewöhnlich mit dem Alter und schlägt nicht selten in Zynismus um. Andererseits kann es auch ganz banale Taktik sein. Solange Luke auf den Sieg des Guten in Vader "wartet", respektive vorgibt dies zu tun, haben die Rebellen eine reale Chance auf einen Sieg in der Schlacht von Endor. Palpatine richtet sämtliche Manöver der imperialen Flotte nur darauf aus, Luke zu provozieren und riskiert dabei (erwiesenermaßen) den Todesstern2. Lukes einzige Handlungsalternative zu "warten und hoffen" ist "sich selbst der dunklen Seite opfern und den Tod seiner Freunde hinzunehmen".
Und er wählt nicht einmal zwischen beidem, sondern zieht ersteres einfach nur hin mit der Möglichkeit, jederzeit doch b) zu wählen.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein "stimmiges Finale" kann Vieles bedeuten. Unter anderem auch, dass sich Teil 3 der Stimmung in sofern gerecht wird, das sich der Rotz nahtlos fortsetzt - und genau das befürchte ich. Falls Abrams hingegen mutig war und tatsächlich kitten wollte, was er selbst verbockt und Johnson negativ perfektioniert hat, kann die Handlung eigentlich nur so oder so ähnlich aussehen: Luke, Han und Chewie wachen nach einer durchzechten Nacht in der Cantina von Mos Eisley auf und stellen fest, dass sie Episode 7 und 8 nur geträumt haben. Ganz egal, welchen Verlauf die Sache danach nimmt, es kann die Sequels nur aufwerten.



Bislang hat Abrams jedesmal den Kurs eines Franchises komplett geändert, wenn er den Staffelstab von einem anderen Regisseur übernommen hat. Aber in diesem Fall sehe ich irgendwie schwarz; nach einer so hohen Dosis berauschender(/enttäuschender) Substanzen würde niemand wieder aufwachen. Einzige Hoffnung also: Patrick Stewart nimmt seine Ren-Maske ab und deaktiviert das Holodeck.


----------



## empy (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Runder Abschluss durch längste Laufzeit der Reihe?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein "stimmiges Finale" kann Vieles bedeuten. Unter anderem auch, dass sich Teil 3 der Stimmung in sofern gerecht wird, das sich der Rotz nahtlos fortsetzt - und genau das befürchte ich. Falls Abrams hingegen mutig war und tatsächlich kitten wollte, was er selbst verbockt und Johnson negativ perfektioniert hat, kann die Handlung eigentlich nur so oder so ähnlich aussehen: Luke, Han und Chewie wachen nach einer durchzechten Nacht in der Cantina von Mos Eisley auf und stellen fest, dass sie Episode 7 und 8 nur geträumt haben. Ganz egal, welchen Verlauf die Sache danach nimmt, es kann die Sequels nur aufwerten.



Sie könnten ja auch einfach Episode 7-9 danach als unkanonisch deklarieren und einfach noch mal neu machen. Und dann nicht versuchen das Star-Wars-Universum neu zu erfinden, sondern sich eine gute Storyfortführung ausdenken, oder eine der tausend schon vorhandenen möglichen Vorlagen nutzen und das dann in dem Universum umsetzen.


----------

